# Nur einen bestimmten Serientermin von Outlook nach Excel exportieren



## mrtn (6. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor dem Problem, dass ich automatisiert einen bestimmten Serientermin im Outlook 03 Kalender nach Excel exportieren muss, aber kaum Ahnung von VBA habe.
"Per Hand" habe ich es so gemacht, dass ich den Serientermin per erweiterte Suche im Kalender gesucht habe und dann per Ansicht anpassen die relevanten Daten wie Beginn, Ort und Ende eingestellt habe. So habe ich dann alle Treffer bei der Suche in die Zwischenablage kopiert und per Hand in eine Excel Tabelle eingefügt.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das vielleicht in einem Makro realisieren könnte? 
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe

Grüße


----------



## DrMueller (8. September 2011)

Also wir verwenden für den Zugriff auf Outlook das Redemption.DLL, soweit ich weiss hast du da auch Zugriff auf die Termine.
Wir machen dies aber über vb6, nicht vba.


----------



## Yaslaw (8. September 2011)

http://www.office.gmxhome.de/_excel_outlook.htm#Termin aus Outlook in EXCEL einlesen


----------

